# Mechanische Tastatur klebende Switches



## CyberLotus (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

komme gersde von ner Lanparty zurück, und mir ist wohl irgendein Getränk (Höchstwarscheinlich Bier) auf meine Das Keyboard Tastatur mit blauen Switches gelaufen.
3 Tasten kleben nun, und ich kann gerade keinen Schlaf finden..
Habe Kappen in dem Bereich alle abgebaut, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich die switches sauber bekomme...
Einfach Spiritus oder sonstwelche Reinigungsmittel auf nen altes Handtuch und über die Stelle reiben und hoffen das etwas einzieht? 
Irgendwie die ganze Tastatur öffnen und.. sonstwas tun? (Keine Ahnung wie, hinten alle Schrauben raus, geht aber nicht, wollte es noch nicht mit sanfter Gewalt versuchen...) 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## loller7 (28. Juli 2013)

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/285764-saft-ueber-tastatur.html


----------



## biosmanager (28. Juli 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/285764-saft-ueber-tastatur.html


 
Genau, das ist mein Thread  Mir ist das selbe Missgeschick passiert.
Ich fass mal zusammen was ich gemacht hab:
- Tastatur auseinanderbauen (würde ich auf jeden Fall machen)
- gründlich mit einem feuchten Tuch reinigen
- zusätzlich hab ich das Board noch "ausgesaugt", einfach mit dem Staubsauger an die Switches ran, da kam ne Menge Wasser raus 

Möglichkeiten um das Keyboard zu reinigen:
- da ich mal annehme, dass die Switches bei einem Das Keyboard auf einer Metallplatte sind: Schalter auslöten und reinigen/ersetzen (soweit ich weiß bekommt man bei Das Keyboard auch einzelne Schalter, die würden dann genau für dein Modell passen, da es von den Switches ja einmal die Version mit Fixierstiften und einmal ohne gibt)
- Platine mit den Switches in einem Bad reinigen, es empfiehlt sich:
   - dest. Wassser
   - Isopropanol (löst Zucker schlecht, könnte bei Bier aber helfen)
   - Spiritus (würde ich nicht machen, kann Spuren hinterlassen)

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht so ganz sicher, was ich machen werde.
Wahrscheinlich löte ich die Schalter aus und reinige/ersetze sie.

Viel Glück noch bei deiner Tastatur

Grüße
biosmanager


----------



## CyberLotus (28. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt wo ich auch nochmal etwas geschlafen habe, äußer ich mich auch nochmal 

Ich habe jetzt die Tastatur aufgeschraubt, und mit Spiritus, weil sonst nix da war, und ich aus Panik wenigstens etwas machen wollte, die Switches "abgerieben".
Die Tasten kleben echt sehr krass, mal sehen... ich konnte die Switches auch nicht aufmachen, wie ich das in nem Youtube Video gesehen habe, wäre cool gewesen die Feder mal sauber zu machen...
Überlege dann Morgen wie es weiter geht, kaufe wahrscheinlich neue Switches...

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2013)

Bier enthält verschiedene Inhaltsstoffe, etwa Maltose die noch schlechter, insbesondere schlechter in organischen Lösungsmitteln löslich sind als etwa Fructose aus Fruchtsäften. Ich würde daher ein Reinigungsverfahren mit warmem, destilliertem Wasser empfehlen.


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

Die betroffenen Switches vorher auslöten, oder einfach ruhig die ganze Technik in einen Bottich mit dem Wasser stellen und lange trocknen lassen? Ansonsten kaufe ich mir halt irgendwo (Weiß wer wo? ;D ) 11 neue Switches, destilliertes Wasser wäre natürlich wesentlich günstiger...

mfG


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Die einzelnen Switches vorher auslöten ist aufwendiger aber sicherer, wenn du die ganze Tastatur badest riskierst du Schäden an der Elektronik.

In jedem Fall würde ich versuchen das untertauchen der Controllersektion zu vermeiden. Ob das Auslöten der Switches sinndoll ist hängt vor allem auch davon ab wie viele betroffen sind.


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

Es sind insgesamt 11 Switches.. Die jeweils doppelt zu löten wäre natürlich wesentlich aufwendiger... Ich meine aber das sie weit genug weg von der Controllsektion sind.. und wenn man alles lange trocknen lässt, dürfte das doch eigendlich auch keine großen Probleme machen, oder?
Schön fände ich es ja schon, wenn es dann doch so einfach wäre, auf Ami Seiten würde ich für die Switches plus Versand os um die 25€ bezahlen...


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Ein Neukauf der Switches sollte jedenfalls nicht nötig sein; die ausgelöteten Switches werden dadurch ja nicht kaputt und können ausgelötet einfach und sicher gereinigt werden.

Die Gefahr die Tastatur zu zerstören ist beim komplett Bad jedenfalls wohl etwas größer als beim auslöten aber dennoch nicht sehr groß; du hast also die Wahl: Löten oder das "Restrisiko" in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2013)

Ein Bad in Spiritus wird der Elektronik nichts aus machen. Aber vor erneuter Inbetriebnahme gut trocknen lassen, wegen der besagten Flecken. Auch würde ich mit einem Tuch nachhelfen, um eben die Flecken zu vermeiden.
Mit destiliertem Wasser wird es auch keine Probleme geben, wobei etwas Spülmittel helfen könnte (das habe ich persönlich aber noch nie ausprobiert).
Da du ja das getrocknete Bier raus bringen musst, wird dir nur ein feuchter Lappen nichts bringen, da hilft nur eine Flüssigkeit, die Bier löst und dann damit jeden Schalter ausspülen. Am Besten wäre natürlich eine Spritze mit Kanüle um somit die Reinigungsflüssigkeit gezielt in die betroffenen Schalter zu befördern.
Alternativ gibts für Elektronik das Kontaktspray (Kontakt 60).

Zu guter letzt, da es ja bewegte Teile sind, würde ich dann noch WD-40 verwenden, um die Schalter wieder geschmeidig laufen zu lassen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> ...und ich kann gerade keinen Schlaf finden..


 Thread gestartet um _*18:19*_ Uhr. Gehst Du mit den Hühnern ins Bett?


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

Bin von ner Lan wieder gekommen, über 30 Stunden nicht geschlafen, kam das nicht rüber??


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

Die Sache mit den 30 schlaflosen Stunden eben _nicht_. 1,2 ‰ Blut im *Red Bull*, oder was?! 
Also _das _Zeug klebt wie Sau!


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

So... wenn ihr das hier lesen könnt, dann funktioniert die Tastatur noch  
Was hat super funktioniert?

1. Aufschrauben der Tastatur und öffnen der Clips mit Plastikkarten
2. Tastenkappen auf der betreffenden Seite abmachen
3. 2 Liter destilliertes Wasser erhitzen, Tastatur hineinstellen
4. mit einer kleinen Spritze Spiritus in die betreffenden Switches spritzen
5. Alle betreffenden Tasten (ohne Kappe) unter Wasser spammen
6. Trocknen (viel Küchenrolle, Schütteln, Föhnen)
7. Anschließen, und sich über das "wie neu Gefühl" freuen 


Danke an alle, hatte gestern echt kurz Panik, die Tastatur ist jünger als ein halbes Jahr, das wäre echt ******* gewesen, da neu aber ohne Garantie bei Ebay erstanden


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2013)

Hat das DAS auch platemounted Switches? Ab und zu hört man da Widersprüchliches.


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

Sorry, ich bin da ein totaler Noob, keine Ahnung was das genau ist. Bei der Tastatur die ich habe (Das Keyboard Professional S) Sind die Switches auf der "technischen Platte" also dor wo Kabel und so zusammen gelötet sind, und darüber ist noch eine Metallplatte. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das genau beschreiben soll, keine die Fachtermini nicht


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte sie noch etwas länger trocknen lassen aber anscheinend hat es ja funktioniert...


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2013)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin da ein totaler Noob, keine Ahnung was das genau ist. Bei der Tastatur die ich habe (Das Keyboard Professional S) Sind die Switches auf der "technischen Platte" also dor wo Kabel und so zusammen gelötet sind, und darüber ist noch eine Metallplatte. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das genau beschreiben soll, keine die Fachtermini nicht


 
Wenn die Switches nur unten auf eine Platine (PCB) aufgelötet wären (ohne sonstige Befestigung), wär's PCB-mounted - wenn sie zusätzlich noch in eine Metallplatte eingeclipst sind, isses platemounted. 

Also - mit Fön hat man eine Tastatur recht schnell trocken und einsatzbereit.


----------



## CyberLotus (29. Juli 2013)

Jo alles super, bin sehr glücklich, die 2 € für 4 Liter destilliertes Wasser waren wesentlich besser, als 11 neue Switches zu kaufen


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

Du hast das Wasser erwärmt, damit sich der Zucker besser löst, oder?
Wie heiß war das Ganze?


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

Etwa 60°C sollten ideal sein. Aus praktischen Gründen ist aber lauwarmes Wasser mit 30-40°C wohl praktikabler.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2013)

60° wären mir für meine Pfoten etwas zuviel - praktischerweise möchte man das Brett in der Suppe ein wenig schwenken. 
Ein Tropfen Spülmittel erleichtert die Sache zusätzlich - das ist genug, um die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers zu senken.


----------



## jo0 (23. November 2019)

Ich hatte auch Bier über meine Tastaur (Steelseries Apex M500) gekippt und hatte mehrere stark verklebte Schalter.
Habe die Tastatur mit der Metallplatte im warmen destilierten Wasser gebadet und sie funktioniert wieder wie neu.


Danke!! War kurz davor mir eine neue zu Kaufen aber dann hab ich diesen Thread über Google gefunden.


----------

